# What Masonic traditions can we bring back?



## cemab4y (Dec 10, 2011)

Most Masons are totally opposed to trying anything new in their lodges. My lodge does not even have a web page. I am interested to know what sort of Masonic traditions we can revive. What practices and traditions can we bring back? In the past, small lodges were the norm. A lodge with a membership over 100, was unthinkable. Small lodges have certain benefits, it is easier to keep tabs on your members!

Masons used to help one another to find work, especially during the depression of the 1930's when unemployment was very high. 

Can we look to our own history, and learn from the past, and revive some of these traditions?


----------



## cog41 (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems Masons used to know everybody. The who, what , when and where.
Wasn't just business, church, or politics. They just knew where to point someone for the assistance that was needed. No matter what it was.
Kinda like to see that.

Have to admit I'm not the best example. Once I get home I tend to pull up the draw bridge and turn out the lights.

But I think it's a great question.


----------



## Txmason (Dec 10, 2011)

@cembey4

Bro. I would start with a simple static one page website with the name of your lodge in the www address. Ours is www.sanjacinto106.org

Plus I'd like to see our lodge do a community builder award, etc. we do a BBQ fundraiser, family night once a month everybody brings a dish and the lodge cooks a main entree. Also we participate in parades.


----------



## JJones (Dec 11, 2011)

I've noticed lately that it seems there are almost just as many brethren that are fearful of reviving old traditions as there are when it comes to adopting new ones.

If they're not keen on starting a website, why not volunteer to make a Facebook page for the lodge or something?


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 11, 2011)

We have a "calendar" on the web, to keep track of activities,etc. But web page or facebook page is not going to happen. I still believe that Freemasons can learn from the past, and we could revive some of our splendid traditions and practices.  21st century Masonry is not your father's Freemasonry, but we could revive some of our traditions.


----------



## Angler (Dec 11, 2011)

I know this sounds kind of snarky.  But perhaps we should all regularly review our obligation and decide if we are keeping our promises.  I am observing far too much criticism of the brothers and not enough concern for their welfare (as an example).  I take my obligation seriously; I wish all of us would.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 11, 2011)

I am 1000% in favor of all Masons keeping their obligations. And I wish we had more than a passing concern for the welfare of our members (and their families). Now that our average age is creeping up, we are going to be having an increase in our Masonic widows. Traditionally, Lodges provided many services to our widows. I would love to see a return to this magnificent tradition.


----------



## JJones (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with you there, brother.

I was under the impression that the average age was actually starting to get younger, it's the situation I've seen at my lodge and I thought I read so elsewhere also.  I could be mistaken though.

It seems to me that a lot of traditions were dropped because we were too concerned with public opinion.  For example, anti-masons and critics would accuse us of nepotism if we helped each other out too much so we sort of phased out that 'perk'.

If you ask me though, we should focus a lot of our attention back towards assisting our brethren and their families.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to work for the US Census Bureau in statistical data collection. As the WW2 generation ages, the average age of Masons in the USA will increase. As these men pass on, the average age of Masons will begin to decline. I went to a lodge meeting last week in Arizona. I am 57, and I was about the youngest man there. 

There is nothing at all wrong with helping each other out. That directive is contained in our obligations, and it is one of our splendid traditions. In the 1930's we would assist Masons in seeking employment. We phased out most of the employment bureaus, when the government took over.  I believe we could revive this excellent tradition, and modernize it, by offering employment assistance to brother Masons, as well as their dependents, and the general public, as well.


----------



## mrpesas (Dec 13, 2011)

With "Equal Employement" standards being the norm, I think it is hard for many to help a Brother out with a job.  I think we all point people in the right directions, but I don't know that many people are the actual hiring manager.

I do believe we need to build a more family atmosphere and help each other with whatever.  Our Lodge does family events a couple times a year and I would like to see more.  If a Brother needed help building a fence I would gladly come over.  Stuff like that.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 13, 2011)

We can provide advice and guidance to Masons (and dependents and the general public) by offering classes and counseling, in how to prepare resumes, and how to use the internet for job searching. Many non-profits offer advice and assistance to unemployed people. With the unemployment rate so high, government agencies are overwhelmed.

If you give a man a fish, you feed him for a day
If you teach a man to fish, you feed him for life

If you teach a man how to find a job in the fishing industry, you have empowered him in a necessary skill for the 21st century. He will spend less time unemployed, and be able to feed himself, his family, and pay taxes as well.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to see a return to pre-Hanoverian Masonry, and a resurgence of the Royal Society from whence we came. Down with the drive towards becoming a supper club, let's return masonry to its esoteric foundations.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 15, 2011)

You should check out "Traditional Observance" Masonry.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Dec 15, 2011)

Absolutely familiar with it, but TX does not allow it.


----------



## CTx Mason (Dec 15, 2011)

Considering the popularity of sites like Linked In and Facebook for social and business networking, I would feel we would be failing Masonry if we did not do the same for us.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Dec 17, 2011)

cog41 said:


> *Seems Masons used to know everybody. The who, what , when and where.*
> Wasn't just business, church, or politics. They just knew where to point someone for the assistance that was needed. No matter what it was.
> Kinda like to see that.
> 
> ...



I got to see this 1st hand the other night.

My Brother-In-Law's brother (Dennis) was my primary petition sponsor, and has been great keeping me informed though my first 2 degrees (3rd degree in three days!!).

Dennis is a City Councilman in my small town, a 40+ year Mason, and volunteers his time playing Santa for town functions. Saturday night, he asked if I would be the driver for him and his wife (Mr and Mrs. Claus) in the town's nighttime lighted Christmas parade.

As we waited  for the parade to start, Dennis walked me around and introduced me to several people, including the Rural Volunteer Fire Chief, the City Fire Chief, the Acting Chief of Police, and 2 Council members. He knows everyone!

That's me in the driver seat, my wife next to me (cool open air antique fire truck...yes, I got to play with the siren!) and Dennis and his wife (I mean Santa and Mrs. Claus).


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 21, 2011)

Generally lodges are fearful of change not only because of human nature being fearful of change, but also because you never know when a DDGM comes down and claims that it's an irregular practice.  Or when one pissed off member tries to leverage Masonic charges for the change, no matter how ridiculous, can cause serious headache for a lodge.

PGM Griffin for all of his emphasis on the work, he never really stressed the importance of the overall ritual experience.  So yeah, if a guy is giving a degree can memorize all of the lines verbatim in a nice monotone speech than, I would prefer to take the brother who can add at least a little bit of drama to the event, and screw up a couple of lines.

=Bro Vick


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 21, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> You should check out "Traditional Observance" Masonry.



Traditional Observance = Past Master's Club, pure and simple.

I am writing about my experiences with it later this week on my blog.

-Bro Vick


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 21, 2011)

Check out this website

http://traditionalobservance.com/

and

http://www.templumfidelis.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/The-Traditional-Observance-Lodge.pdf


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Dec 22, 2011)

I look forward to your Blogpost Bro. Vick, but I can't agree with that assessment.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 23, 2011)

Bro_Vick said:


> Generally lodges are fearful of change not only because of human nature being fearful of change, but also because you never know when a DDGM comes down and claims that it's an irregular practice.  Or when one pissed off member tries to leverage Masonic charges for the change, no matter how ridiculous, can cause serious headache for a lodge.
> 
> PGM Griffin for all of his emphasis on the work, he never really stressed the importance of the overall ritual experience.  So yeah, if a guy is giving a degree can memorize all of the lines verbatim in a nice monotone speech than, I would prefer to take the brother who can add at least a little bit of drama to the event, and screw up a couple of lines.
> 
> =Bro Vick



Amen! (I was gonna thank you for this post but, since the upgrade, I don't know how to do it.)


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes Brother Martin, we need to remember the Widows and aged Brothers throughout the year. Sometimes, though, pride gets in the way of accepting help of any kind.


----------

